
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a PagerDuty alternative with less features? - bradgessler
I’m working on an alternative to PagerDuty that doesn’t have a zillion features called Pagerline (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pagerline.com&#x2F;). It only does one thing: keeps trying to get a hold of a person on a team until somebody acknowledges it.<p>My thinking is that small to medium size teams don’t need all the bells and whistles of PagerDuty and should not have to pay for them either.<p>I’d love to get your feedback for what’s currently built at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pagerline.com&#x2F; and hear your thoughts on everything  from features to pricing that would make this offering appealing to you and your business.
======
marketgod
Maybe? It needs to do reporting well though. Also, it needs to do schedules
well.

PagerDuty sucks for reporting. If you want to track how long each person
worked on incidents, how many times they were paged out, how many days in a
month they were on call, they don't make it so easy.

Schedules are odd, you can over-ride one person, but sometimes, when the
system is just not working, you need to add 2-3 people into the "rotation"
however, you can'st just say, add them for the weekend, you have to add them
into the rotation as an escalation/default, then remember to delete.

I'm not even sure if these two ideas can differentiate you. Maybe others have
problems with PD that I haven't noticed.

